# White House: Oil Reserve an 'Option'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*White House: Oil Reserve an 'Option'*



_AP_
Obama administration leaves door open to tapping country's oil reserve with the threat of $4-a-gallon gas once again hanging over economy and Obama's re-election campaign.


*Biden Handlers Monitor VP After Uproar At Comments*
*US Relying More on Saudi Arabia for Oil Supply*


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Hmmm, wonder if someone is a little nervous and looking to buy votes. Sad thing is it would probably work. This isn't high school barry, the intelligent voters know it's about substance not who gives away the most "vote for me" goodies.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Next he will attend a Tea Party rally.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Obama doesn't get the "strategic" part of strategic oil reserve. The answer is simple. Get American brains with American workers to use American steel to make American drill bits to put on American drilling equipment so Americans can get their American fuel and again become the independant, free, America we once were.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I fail to see how trying to get reelected constitutes a national emergency.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mtc said:


> Seriously?
> 
> They're admitting they're tossing this out there to save his ass?


Well, this being their first attempt at telling the truth you can't expect them to be good at it.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Geeeeez... And all this time I thought the price of oil was irrespective of supply amounts and fluctuated based on wall street speculation? 

At least, that's what we've been told by the WH this whole time.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Geeeeez... And all this time I thought the price of oil was irrespective of supply amounts and fluctuated based on wall street speculation?
> 
> At least, that's what we've been told by the WH this whole time.


I'd like to kneecap those traders that specialize in oil commodities. I'd get satisfaction seeing them have to use crutches and wheelchairs to get to work.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> I'd like to kneecap those traders that specialize in oil commodities. I'd get satisfaction seeing them have to use crutches and wheelchairs to get to work.


As would I. Simple solution to help the economy get back on track, and I've said it since day one.

A.) Remove the capacity to have oil as a commodity on the exchange, thus removing the ability to speculate futures
B.) Subsidize gasoline costs when prices rise above 2.49/gallon by effecting an additional tax on oil/gasoline manufacturer's profits.

Pick one. Either way gas prices drop, and it's an immediately quantifiable stimulus for everyone who drives(everyone) while reducing "to consumer" pricing because of reduced transportation costs. This increases spending because money isn't sailing out of wallets at the pump.

Immediate stimulus and economy bounce back. Truck/suv sales increase again too.

You guys wanna vote for me in 2016? 7 is gonna be my running mate. I'll release my civil service scores during my run, you guys might not want to vote in someone who can't score higher than a 96 though...


----------

